# Fat Collectables:



## ladle (Nov 20, 2009)

Post them here. I know there was a similar thread ages ago..but this one can run now.
Bought these old postcards from a Stamp & Coin dealer in town today. Bought them so I can save them for the SA Community to enjoy them! 

View attachment Photo 37.jpg


View attachment Photo 38.jpg


View attachment Photo 39.jpg


View attachment Photo 40.jpg


View attachment Photo 42.jpg


----------



## ladle (Nov 20, 2009)

and some more.... 

View attachment Photo 43.jpg


View attachment Photo 44.jpg


View attachment Photo 45.jpg


View attachment Photo 46.jpg


View attachment Photo 47.jpg


----------



## ladle (Nov 20, 2009)

but wait..there's more 

View attachment Photo 48.jpg


View attachment Photo 49.jpg


View attachment Photo 50.jpg


View attachment Photo 51.jpg


View attachment Photo 52.jpg


----------



## ladle (Nov 20, 2009)

Last ones.... 

View attachment Photo 53.jpg


View attachment Photo 54.jpg


----------



## firefly (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks ladle!


----------



## ladle (Nov 21, 2009)

No worries at all. Glad everyone can see them. I know there are a few people that collect these things so I might be tempted to sell them to a good home. Hope others will post stuff too!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know if this counts as a collectable - but ran across this  recently and thought it was cool. This is the info from the website: "This is a lovely sculpture of The Preaching Goddess, also known in Maltese History as 'The.Fat Lady' found in the Maltese Neolithic Temples. A solid figurine made in Malta Stone, it is hand made and hand finished exclusively for this site."

Definitely a "solid" figurine.


----------



## musicman (Nov 21, 2009)

Ladle, these are great! Wilson Barbers has a bunch of similar cards on his website, but I haven't seen yours before. Judging from the text, some of them look British. I don't think I've ever seen ones quite like those. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2009)

*The Divine Ms. L *







_*(For the record, this is from the 1948 Spring Issue of Quality Comics' The Barker, issue #7.)*_

*Source: *
*Wilson Barber's Blog Spot*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*From Wilson Barber's blogspot- I did a search for 'The Barkers' comic book online. *

Here is a classic covers from that 1940's comic book below








*Nice Link to National Comics #54 From 1946 - "The Curse of Raz-Ma-Taz"*

*National Comics 54 (1946) * 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A More Recent Example*






*Pink Pearl *from *Alpha Flight #22 (1985).*Previously a circus fat lady, Pink Pearl used her powers of super-obesity to become a terrorist bent on assassinating political leaders


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 2, 2009)

A long time ago......

Does anyone remember the figurine or statue that BUF magazine ran an article about like 12-15 years ago?

The statue was of a very large, very well-endowed young lady with a huge ass in a classic pose of sexual innocence and attraction (or at least she seems that way in my memory). She was sculpted by a fellow in the mid-west and cast in some heavy stone or concrete material and then painted.

I've never seen one outside of the pages of BUF, I'm curious if anyone ever has...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 2, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> I don't know if this counts as a collectable - but ran across this  recently and thought it was cool. This is the info from the website: "This is a lovely sculpture of The Preaching Goddess, also known in Maltese History as 'The.Fat Lady' found in the Maltese Neolithic Temples. A solid figurine made in Malta Stone, it is hand made and hand finished exclusively for this site."
> 
> Definitely a "solid" figurine.



I have several of these from Malta (see my avatar, that's one of them). They are very light (I don't think they are stone, exactly) but very nice. I really like them.

They have another one on the site (I have this one as well):

The Sleeping Goddess

View attachment Sleeping%20Goddess.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 2, 2009)

Bluestreak said:


> A long time ago......
> 
> Does anyone remember the figurine or statue that BUF magazine ran an article about like 12-15 years ago?
> 
> ...



A friend of mine who posts here occasionally has this, I think. I saw it once. He said it was advertised in one of the magazines (a long time ago) and came in a couple of different sizes. I will point him here and see what he has to say.

P.S. He also has a huge collection of fat postcards.


----------



## ladle (Dec 2, 2009)

I love on the 'Travel Really Broadens One' card...the waiter is clearly an FA...look at his eyes copping a glance at her butt


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 2, 2009)

A friend of mine who also sells on Etsy, made this adorable little far mermaid. It is needle felted which is a painstakingly long process. I love things like this.

Enjoy! 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=35492143


----------



## minerva (Dec 2, 2009)

I was lucky enough to go to Malta. I never made it to the archaeological museum, where many of the statues excavated from the Neolithic Maltese temples are now housed, but I did go tour Tarxien, Ghar Dalam, Hagar Qim, and Mnajdra. This figure is still at the Tarxien site:



It's hard to tell how big it was from that shot, but I would say that the half that's left came to my shoulders, at least. 

View attachment Tarxien1.JPG


----------



## minerva (Dec 2, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> A friend of mine who also sells on Etsy, made this adorable little far mermaid. It is needle felted which is a painstakingly long process. I love things like this.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=35492143



Ah! That mermaid is so brilliant. I love it to pieces.


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 3, 2009)

That's cool, SVS!!! I'd love to see a pic of that statue again!

(are you sure you were not the model for it???)



SoVerySoft said:


> A friend of mine who posts here occasionally has this, I think. I saw it once. He said it was advertised in one of the magazines (a long time ago) and came in a couple of different sizes. I will point him here and see what he has to say.
> 
> P.S. He also has a huge collection of fat postcards.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been in love with Brown & Bigelow's "Hilda" calendars since they first came out. I was going to dig some up on-line, but in deference to our own Les Toil, I provide a link to his Hilda collection.

I once posted in a Dimensions thread with a title something like "You know that you have been too long at Dimensions when . . ." and my post was "When Hilda starts to look scrawny."

Well, maybe I'll post just one of them


----------



## musicman (Dec 5, 2009)

Bluestreak said:


> A long time ago......
> 
> Does anyone remember the figurine or statue that BUF magazine ran an article about like 12-15 years ago?
> 
> ...



You may be referring to the sculptures of Bob Thomas, which he sold through ads in BUF around 1993-94. He cast them from plaster and then hand-painted them. I believe there were three different ones advertised. All were very busty. (That's an understatement; I'm guessing Bob is a breast man.) Attached are 4 views of one of them. Of the three, this one had the biggest rear end. This figure is about 6 inches tall. He also sold a seated figure and a larger standing figure. (I don't know Bob, and I haven't heard anything about him or his sculptures since those ads in BUF.) 

View attachment bob_thomas3_4views.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, Musicman, are those pics you had, or do you actually have the sculpture?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 6, 2009)

musicman said:


> Ladle, these are great! Wilson Barbers has a bunch of similar cards on his website, but I haven't seen yours before. Judging from the text, some of them look British. I don't think I've ever seen ones quite like those. Thanks for posting them.


The site devoted to Fat Collectibles has unfortunately gone the way of free Geocities. When I have the time, I'll be putting up that material elsewhere, but for now I've begun showing some of my favorite postcards on the blog.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 6, 2009)

What an awesome collection of postcards! These are so light-hearted and chucklesome, they're much nicer than today's mean-spirited type of fat jokes.

The maltese figurines and the mermaid are ADORABLE too


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 6, 2009)

I know I've posted it before, but here's my very rough website of fat postcards.


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW!

Yes, exactly!!! 
(Isnt amazing how someone can post a barely recognizable, inchoate question in hiding and someone understands what they mean? And responds? The human mind is so cool sometimes)

Was it really that long ago? I think they were adorable and way before their time. I could kick myself for not buying one then.

Do you have pics of the other two by any chance?

Thanks so much posting this!!!




musicman said:


> You may be referring to the sculptures of Bob Thomas, which he sold through ads in BUF around 1993-94. He cast them from plaster and then hand-painted them. I believe there were three different ones advertised. All were very busty. (That's an understatement; I'm guessing Bob is a breast man.) Attached are 4 views of one of them. Of the three, this one had the biggest rear end. This figure is about 6 inches tall. He also sold a seated figure and a larger standing figure. (I don't know Bob, and I haven't heard anything about him or his sculptures since those ads in BUF.)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 7, 2009)

musicman said:


> You may be referring to the sculptures of Bob Thomas, which he sold through ads in BUF around 1993-94. He cast them from plaster and then hand-painted them. I believe there were three different ones advertised. All were very busty. (That's an understatement; I'm guessing Bob is a breast man.) Attached are 4 views of one of them. Of the three, this one had the biggest rear end. This figure is about 6 inches tall. He also sold a seated figure and a larger standing figure. (I don't know Bob, and I haven't heard anything about him or his sculptures since those ads in BUF.)



I gave my hubby, Guy, one as a gift back when Bob was selling these. I'll have to see if I can find it and photograph it it too for this thread. They were very well done sculptures! 

Now which box did we put that in when we moved?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 7, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> I gave my hubby, Guy, one as a gift back when Bob was selling these. I'll have to see if I can find it and photograph it it too for this thread. They were very well done sculptures!
> 
> Now which box did we put that in when we moved?



Just following up, we found Guy's fat girls sculpture by Bob Thomas, and it is the same one that is already pictured here. But we did notice that on the bottom of the sculpture, Bob signed it, and it is numbered "#001". We had no idea it is the first one made.


----------



## BeaBea (Dec 14, 2009)

Great thread. I have a small collection of the old fashioned English postcards too. This is the only one I have scanned in but I think its great that even back in the 1920/30s there were very obviously both FAs and BBWs in abundance 

Tracey xx 

View attachment fat.JPG


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 14, 2009)

OMG!!! Tracey, i love that, soo cute


----------



## musicman (Dec 31, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Just following up, we found Guy's fat girls sculpture by Bob Thomas, and it is the same one that is already pictured here. But we did notice that on the bottom of the sculpture, Bob signed it, and it is numbered "#001". We had no idea it is the first one made.



Wow, Sandie, I'm jealous. Mine have much higher serial numbers.


I finally dug out my other Bob Thomas sculptures and photographed them. Below is a large standing figure, about 12-1/2" tall (including the base). Note that this is approximately the same height as a Barbie doll (but vive la difference!) 








Next is a seated figure that is about 7-1/2" tall (including the base). This figure is interesting because she is not attached to the base. Her body is painted on all sides, and her underside is "anatomically correct" (at least to some extent). She can be lifted off the base and displayed in various poses (lying on her back, for example, or in a sort of 4-point "doggy" pose supported by her toes and her boobs). Those poses are somewhat graphic, and I wasn't sure if I should post pictures of them, so I'll let you use your imagination.







Finally, here is a photo of all three together. Notice that the small standing figure (which I posted earlier) is about 1/2 the scale of the others. The two larger ones are earlier works. Bob said he switched to the smaller scale because the weight of the larger figures made them very expensive to ship. 






Except for the obviously exaggerated breasts, I'd say Bob did a fairly realistic job of sculpting the supersized female body. I'd be very interested to hear if anyone has any info on what became of him.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 1, 2010)

Musicman, your pics aren't showing up.  I bet they are cute.


----------



## musicman (Jan 1, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> Musicman, your pics aren't showing up.  I bet they are cute.



Thanks for the heads-up. For some reason, I can still see them in my post, but they seem to have disappeared from my list of uploaded attachments since last night.

I used to be able to upload and insert pics correctly. Webmaster, is there a simple explanation of how to do this, for this bulletin board software, somewhere on the web? Every time I do it, it seems unnecessarily difficult. Thanks.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 1, 2010)

I love fat collectables, I have about a dozen or so. I have several that are salt and pepper shakers. One of the shakers is a fat lady in a bathrobe and the other shaker is a refrigerator. I am always one the lookout for them.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2010)

These are really cool. I would love to have those postcards. Where did you find them?


----------



## musicman (Jan 1, 2010)

Sandie S-R said:


> Musicman, your pics aren't showing up.  I bet they are cute.



Apologies for my botched post above. Let me try it again:

I finally dug out my other Bob Thomas sculptures and photographed them. Below is a large standing figure, about 12-1/2" tall (including the base). Note that this is approximately the same height as a Barbie doll (but vive la difference!). 







Next is a seated figure that is about 7-1/2" tall (including the base). This figure is interesting because she is not attached to the base. Her body is painted on all sides, and her underside is "anatomically correct" (at least to some extent). She can be lifted off the base and displayed in various poses (lying on her back, for example, or in a sort of 4-point "doggy" pose supported by her toes and her boobs). These other poses are somewhat graphic, and I wasn't sure if I should post pictures of them, so I'll let you use your imagination.







Finally, here is a picture of all three together. Notice that the small standing figure (which I posted earlier) is about 1/2 the scale of the others. The two larger ones are earlier works. Bob said he switched to the smaller scale because the weight of the larger figures made them very expensive to ship.







Except for the obviously exaggerated breasts, I'd say Bob did a fairly realistic job of sculpting the supersized female body. I'd be very interested to hear if anyone has any info on what became of him.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2010)

see...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1180133#post1180133


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2010)

fatcharlie said:


> see...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1180133#post1180133



Here I had it.....
Oh what did go wrong...:doh:


----------



## musicman (Jan 1, 2010)

musicman said:


> Apologies for my botched post above. Let me try it again:



Apologies again to those who would like to see my Bob Thomas sculpture photos. The board software has again deleted my latest attachments, so you won't see them in the post. They were there for nearly an hour, but then they vanished. This is very different from the way the system used to work. Something has changed in the board software. Seeking Webmaster assistance... (Is there a "meta" board where we can discuss this?)


----------



## Bluestreak (Jan 1, 2010)

Not sure where the meta area is, but I agree it would be usefull....BTW, I think the board was down for awhile yesterday with database problems.

I'd love to see those pics!


----------



## musicman (Jan 1, 2010)

musicman said:


> I finally dug out my other Bob Thomas sculptures and photographed them. Below is a large standing figure, about 12-1/2" tall (including the base). Note that this is approximately the same height as a Barbie doll (but vive la difference!).
> 
> Next is a seated figure that is about 7-1/2" tall (including the base). This figure is interesting because she is not attached to the base. Her body is painted on all sides, and her underside is "anatomically correct" (at least to some extent). She can be lifted off the base and displayed in various poses (lying on her back, for example, or in a sort of 4-point "doggy" pose supported by her toes and her boobs). These other poses are somewhat graphic, and I wasn't sure if I should post pictures of them, so I'll let you use your imagination.
> 
> ...



Third attempt to get my photos to show up. (In my previous two posts, I tried to intersperse them within the text like I used to do, but apparently that no longer works with the board software.) You should see 3 pics attached below. If not, I'm giving up on this. 

View attachment bob_thomas1_3views_g15c15_3.jpg


View attachment bob_thomas2_4views_3.jpg


View attachment bob_thomas_all3_3.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 2, 2010)

musicman said:


> Third attempt to get my photos to show up. (In my previous two posts, I tried to intersperse them within the text like I used to do, but apparently that no longer works with the board software.) You should see 3 pics attached below. If not, I'm giving up on this.



Well, MM - glad you didn't give up. Seems very much a modern interpretation of the Venus of Willendorf.





*Venus of Willendorf.*​

Renoir is said to have uttered,

"I just keep painting till
I feel like pinching. Then
I know it's right."

What does a sculptor do???


----------



## Bluestreak (Jan 3, 2010)

Musicman!

Thanks for not giving up! I can see your pictures and they are just as I recall them. I did not realize the taller figure was quite so tall, she looks amazing and must look stunning, properly displayed.

I think these three are some of the few modern attempts (Botero excluded) to depict a fat women in 3D.

It's a shame copies are no longer available to the average (but fat-celebrating) person....


----------



## Bluestreak (Jan 19, 2010)

After seening this pic, I HAD to get one for my wife for her birthday...it arrived on Friday and she loves it!!
The price is very reasonable and while it took 5 weeks to arrive, I'm not complaining. Thanks so much for posting this!!!



mcbeth said:


> I don't know if this counts as a collectable - but ran across this  recently and thought it was cool. This is the info from the website: "This is a lovely sculpture of The Preaching Goddess, also known in Maltese History as 'The.Fat Lady' found in the Maltese Neolithic Temples. A solid figurine made in Malta Stone, it is hand made and hand finished exclusively for this site."
> 
> Definitely a "solid" figurine.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2013)

Found this video of various Hilda pics, thought folks might like it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FuUEsVUcZg :wubu:

RV :eat1:


----------



## Sherdan (Aug 17, 2013)

very nice!!


----------

